# FRT



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

I was wondering what are these white patches on the shell?


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

FRT? mabe u should show a photto or put some more detail or something for us to work with.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

im guessing lack of protien which is a very common disease for turtle shells, it makes them white and brittle and albot rubbery, but i am not to familiar with FRT's, if someone else could enlighten him who has more experience


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

Is doest look that bad its one little white patch


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Your turtle has shell rot....just go and get some medication at your pet store...its not fatal and can easibly be cured..This doesn't sound like a bad shell rot..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

This is a picture of a box turtle with shell rot, does your turt look like this? If it is a real big patch then you better take it to the vet, if not just get some stuff from your pet store..


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I really hate to see this type of thing.....it more than likely is a bacterial infection of some sort. Using box turtles as an example is not the greatest Aaron, as to Carettochelys extremely aquatic nature..

http://www.carettochelys.com/carettochelys/water.html

that link will help you out! as the answer lies in your PH levels.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes it is a very good example. I have been to pet stores where their turtles have shell rot and it looks just like the picture that I posted.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Btw. this is the url you wree looking for http://www.carettochelys.com/carettochelys/water.htm

Must have just added an extra L


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The example you used with the Terrapene is not good because it is a fungal infection on a terrestrial species, instead of a bacterial infection on an aquatic species. You would learn a lot more aaron if you would not knee-jerk a reaction as a personal attack.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's a marginal example at best, showing a curable turtle shell problem.
As CK said, the treatment and nature of the beast are both different (so you may want to avoid any treatment regimens for box turtles! ).


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

It looks like dry skin a little bit its about 2 cm


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> This is a picture of a box turtle with shell rot, does your turt look like this? If it is a real big patch then you better take it to the vet, if not just get some stuff from your pet store..


 nope.its like small white patches


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

It could be small white patches too to be shell rot. It could also be other turtles nipping at it. What tankmates does it have?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> FRT? mabe u should show a photto or put some more detail or something for us to work with.


 Is this possible? A white patch could be a number of things.
I'm with Aaron here, we need more descriptives of its environment.


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

I got 4 FRT in a 40 gallon


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

entirely too many turtles for the tank, and this is a species notorious for damaging tank mates, I covered this aspect in another thread somewhere, I believe in response to a question from In Indiana.....
Good luck with cleaning them up, and somebody find that entire thread and post a link...







I swear I will figure out how to do it....


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

I left them out to dry for a couple of hours.I hope that works


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah you will need a much much bigger tank....a frt alone should have a bigger tank...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

CREEPER415 said:


> I got 4 FRT in a 40 gallon


 I've seen small FRTs for sale in PA for $550. That means you have $2200 worth of turtles. 
I think a larger tank or small pond may be good investment for your turtles.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

can u post pics of your turtles?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I do hope you know that FRT's get to be 22 inches..also..fly river turtles have natural white spots on their shell...







If it looks liek this than its normal.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

thos r neat lookin


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

wats so great about FRT's anyways??, y so much money??


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> I do hope you know that FRT's get to be 22 inches..also..fly river turtles have natural white spots on their shell...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know about those white spots I got a 240 g. waiting for them :rasp:


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

I know they get big I used to have 2 12in ones in a 135 before.But never had these spots before.I sold the 12 inchers for 1000 for both.


----------

